# Radio 4 programme... link between IBS and infertility



## rockandrose (Aug 11, 2011)

I've heard that a few weeks ago there was an interesting discussion on Radio 4 about the link between IBS and infertility. Apparently there is a test available on the NHS but is not widely known about. I've searched online and can't seem to find anything, so did anyone happen to hear this programme? I wonder whether it was LUF testing that they were discussing. It was about IBS symptoms relating to no egg being released.  Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## Wishing1 (Jul 10, 2011)

OMG really? 

I didn't hear of this program but i have really bad IBS so bad that they took my appendix out!!

I would be really grateful if anyone has information about this. 

Thanks


----------



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

hi i guess the news item was about the research reported on Daily mail website here ? http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2119880/Bowel-condition-increase-risk-miscarriage.html

I have bad IBS... however it is so common and just a catch all description really, i think a lot more research is needed.. would b very interested if anyone founds out more.

/links


----------



## rockandrose (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Mungoadams - not sure it was exactly that but still an interesting read. You are right that IBS is so varied, it must be very difficult to come up with accurate conclusions in studies...


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

On the positive side there are lots of thing you can do naturally that are meant to help with IBS, or the leaky gut syndrome that sometimes pre-dates it and can (some therapists say) lead to it.


----------



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

that's true. i spent 6 months on a really intense regime to get rid of the chlamydia in my gut, which has made a big difference with my ibs. certainly recommend it to anyone who has bad ibs (if its only mild the cure could be harder than the symptoms lol!).


----------



## henriettta (May 8, 2010)

Hi mungoadams could you  share the regime you used to get rid of the chlamydia? I have chronic ibs and would try anything to get rid of it as I worry about being pregnant with this...thanks so much!


----------

